# Yamaha made Mercury 4 strokes



## Jim (Aug 15, 2007)

i read on another forum that yamaha made or is making the 4 stroke motors for Mercury? Anyone have the facts on this?


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Aw you never can tell these days. Lots of companies made them for other companies
(Johnson and Evinrude were for the most part identical when owned by OMC. Mercury and mariner were essentially identical for the longest time as well. Johnnyrude made gales, and a couple of gamefishers (sears) but they often weren't the same. Chrysler and force engines are identical pieces of crap. Recently, Suzuki made small johnson engines. I believe Elto was a nephew to evinrude, but they didn't share many characteristics either. There are many many more that I haven't thought of now. 
The only real way to tell, IMHO, is to get someone who knows what he is looking at, to take a view of the block. Otherwise, you just get a whole bunch of internet BS.


----------



## Mattman (Aug 17, 2007)

A buddy of mine has a Yamaha made 4 stroke. 2006 model I believe.

My 4 stroke Johnson. 2004. Made by Suzuki. When my brother in law and I park side by side and take the covers off our motors his Suzuki and my Johnson look identical with the exception of the color of exterior paint.


----------



## bassboy1 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yep, since Johnson and Evinrude are no longer made by OMC (which SUCKS), BRP needed to keep running the 2 stroke Johnson line for a bit, and didn't want to spend the money on running it themselves. So, they bought suzuki's until they completely killed the line. Now, they are really pushing the DFI injected outboards, and only need one name. Except for all the EPA $h!t, a company could probably make a killing selling technology based after the older OMCs, and even other companies. But, all this newer crap just isn't gonna last as long as the old motors will.


----------



## jackieblue (Sep 12, 2007)

bassboy1 said:


> a company could probably make a killing selling technology based after the older OMCs, and even other companies. But, all this newer crap just isn't gonna last as long as the old motors will.



A Yamaha is called a metric Johnson, for good reason it is a copy of them. Don't get me wrong I love Yamaha, and older OMC as well. The new etech is something else.


----------



## Jim (Sep 12, 2007)

jackieblue,
Welcome to the forum, thanks for joining!  


Jim


Are you the guy holding the big catfish on webshots? I remember your name from somewhere.....


----------



## jackieblue (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks I am a catfish and red drum guide in Texas. My clients hold or have held six state records and seven lake records. I have some photos on webshots.
I don't know if I can post my guide web site on here or not but its loaded with photos. I'm not here to solicit business. I'm here because I fish out of a tin boat and have for years. I love em and really have no use for metal fake boats. I will get a photo of my Xpress 18x70 tunnel hull up tomorrow.


----------



## Jim (Sep 13, 2007)

Add your website to your profile, and people can click on it. Sort of like the www tab on my signature. I would love to see your site.


Jim


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 13, 2007)

Good Stuff Jackie Blue - show us the fish porn!

oh yeah, Welcome


----------



## jackieblue (Sep 13, 2007)

Fish Porn?
I'm an old man with a weak heart, but I would like to try it before its to late.


----------

